# 585 sizing



## Oneheart (Mar 8, 2002)

OK, I've read the posts and looked at all the LOOK charts now I want some real world comparisons. I currently ride a 55 cm 2004 481SL and it fits me perfect (as did my 55 cm 281 before it). Has anyone made the switch from a 55 cm 481SL to a 585? If so what size in the 585 is a perfect match? Thanks.
Oneheart


----------



## FLbiker (May 21, 2005)

*Sizing*

I have owned 481i in size 55cm. I currently own a 486 in 55cm. I spent some time on a 585 in 55cm, but ended up keeping my 486.


----------

